# Anarchist Folk Punks in Georgia End of May?



## Some Dogs (Apr 4, 2018)

My travelling band of misfits is going to be headed down to Georgia end of May (we'll be there the 25th and 26th of May before heading to Florida) I was curious if there were any local folks anywhere in the state who would want to throw a lil folk punk show and hang out and play some music!! We will play anywhere for anyone and with anybody 

heres some tunes--and happy travelling 


https://somedogs.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Trooper (Apr 4, 2018)

It's a really good album hope you guys make your way west some time I would love to put you guys up for some shows!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 4, 2018)

where in GA?


----------

